# Help recording from vga output



## newdaypro (Aug 3, 2009)

I have several scalers including an eventix matrix switcher (all seamless). All outputs are vga. Any way to record from a vga output?


----------



## museav (Aug 3, 2009)

Are you trying to record to a certain media or device?


----------



## newdaypro (Aug 3, 2009)

Our recordings are usually for archival purposes only (no editing). Currently, we record directly to hard drive and a dvd recorder from broadcast switchers. However, some of our events are better served with the scaler or eventix as the switcher; 1-2 cameras, multiple computers, split screens. All of our scalers are vga out. I have tried to use a scan converter, but the output resolution is higher than the converter can handle.


----------



## newdaypro (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry, for the addendum. Most of our clients like a dvd copy at the end of the event, whatever the process to get it to them


----------



## NickJones (Aug 4, 2009)

Scan conversion looses heaps of quality, maybe a HDMI to VGA adapter and a Blu-Ray recorder. You can't record to DVD in VGA quality.
Hope this helped.
Nick


----------

